# Idle problem



## diehardgator1 (Sep 4, 2008)

2001 Maxima se replaced idle control valve last week ran fine then today cranked the old girl up and it just sit there and would run to about 2000 rpm and drop back to 1200 rpm this will go on forever up and down unplugged mass air flow sensor the idle dropped way back but was still eratic not as bad though plugged air flow sensor back up and started all over again all hoses seem fine could maf sensor be bad thx


----------



## diehardgator1 (Sep 4, 2008)

Just noticed this the rpm only runs up and down in park or netural pull the car into drive and it will hold steady at 1200 rpm which is to high. could a bad maf sensor cause this problem?


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

Could be a MAF problem, or a few other things... definitely check your A/F system.


----------



## FrankPineapple (Sep 16, 2008)

Could be a bad coil.


----------



## edgar5453 (Mar 1, 2008)

try the idel volume relearn procedure. let me know if you've already tried this approach?


----------



## dragstr4g61t (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds to me like you need a new ECU...sorry. I see this a lot on the 00-01 A33's when the idle control goes bad. It is usually a result of coolant leaking into the electric portion of the idle motor, this in turn shorts out the ECU causing the idle surge issue you speak of. Sometimes you can smell the ECU and tell that it has smoked itself.


----------

